# M3 DS Real System v3.5



## Destructobot (Apr 25, 2008)

*M3 DS Real System v3.5*
various game fixes




The M3 Team has released version 3.5 of the M3 Real system files. This update fixes soft reset compatibility and a few other issues with various games. 

Please note that the G6 Team has stated that v3.1 is the latest version that works properly on the G6 Real (source). They have not stated whether or not that was fixed in this version, but it's not in the changelog.



Spoiler: Changelog



Improvement projects:

1. Solve the "2230 - wonderful world (Europe)" after a soft reset when the Dead combat the problem of the screen, can now use the soft reset normal game;
2. Solve the "2232 - International Chess (EU)" the use of soft reset after the crashes of the problem, can now use the soft reset normal game;
3. Solve the "2240 - Solitaire DS (EU)" Dead archive error problems, can now file and use the normal soft reset the game;
4. Solve the "2246 - the ultimate challenge CE1-CE2 (law)" after a soft reset Dead problems, can now use the soft reset normal game;
5. Solve the "2247 - the ultimate challenge CM1-CM2 (law)" after a soft reset Dead problems, can now use the soft reset normal game;
6. Solve the "2252 - wonderful world (United States)" after a soft reset when the Dead combat the problem of the screen, can now use the soft reset normal game;
7. Solve the "2255 - the time the new spacecraft DS Putongputong War (Japan)," Dead archive error problems, can now use the normal archiving and soft reset the game;
8. Show that the Chinese name automatically control support to the 2257 Games, DS ROM.

Note: The deadline for the release date, all NDS games can be normal operation, can not use the soft reset the game for 22.






Download from GBAtemp



Official M3 Download Page

Thanks go to Catflap26 for the tip.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2008)

Good! No more The World Ends With You problem? Brilliant!
...Although I'd rather this was Sakura =\


----------



## leathco (Apr 25, 2008)

Yea, I was hoping for Sakura too.  Anyone have any idea when we can expect it?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 25, 2008)

WE WUNT SAKURA!


----------



## xJonny (Apr 25, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> They have not stated whether or not that was fixed in this version, but it's not in the changelog.



I doubt it..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sakura might be version 4.


----------



## ridgecity (Apr 25, 2008)

you could say the G6 is dead and not gonna get any more support.


----------



## tanooki (Apr 25, 2008)

sakura?


----------



## dsrules (Apr 25, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Good! No more The World Ends With You problem? Brilliant!
> ...Although I'd rather this was Sakura =\



If your microsd freezes in the cut scene..it still freezes. They only fixed the Cheats and SoftReset


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 25, 2008)

Holy crap, zerg rush of flashcart updates!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 25, 2008)

same here ppl.
i was hoping for m3 sakura. 
but lets not rush perfection. i want it to make the m3 the best cart out there, so i can glorify my ds and brag...


----------



## DespizingU (Apr 26, 2008)

ridgecity said:
			
		

> you could say the G6 is dead and not gonna get any more support.



This is what I've been thinking for quite a while now. It looks like they might just toss this cart aside.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 26, 2008)

I've heard that they can't get the flash memory to make the G6 Real or Lite anymore, so the products are basically over. That's just a rumor though.


----------



## cloud19573 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bad news for a G6 lite user like me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I have been waiting for the new firmware for ages...


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 26, 2008)

-sigh- I remember the days when instead of moaning people with problems like G6 users have on the current firmware found no difficulty in breaking out a hex editor and experimenting till the extension is fixed for them. I'd say in this case there is just a ".sav" where a ".0" could/should be that would solve the ordeal, no reversing or propeller hats required.

Taking dev devices mainstream has not had a good impact in that respect, at all. :'(


----------



## RayJT9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Since updating to this new system, my M3DS Real no longer works. :S

When you start it up it just goes to a white screen after showing the M3 logo at the bottom.

EDIT: Got it to work, but now it no longer lets me go into my /NDS/ folder. Anyone know what's up?

Fixed by formatting.

--Ray


----------



## CYatta (Apr 26, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> -sigh- I remember the days when instead of moaning people with problems like G6 users have on the current firmware found no difficulty in breaking out a hex editor and experimenting till the extension is fixed for them. I'd say in this case there is just a ".sav" where a ".0" could/should be that would solve the ordeal, no reversing or propeller hats required.
> 
> Taking dev devices mainstream has not had a good impact in that respect, at all. :'(


To be honest with you cory, I did try this when you first mentioned it in the 3.4 release I think. One of those. I'm really not the lazy type when it comes to things like this, and I always like to prod if I can. I came up with the now hard way to make Brawl run on a DVD5 (I hexed the dol, not the tmd like someone later did. I didn't know what to look for, lol) But even doing hex searches for .0 and .sav in a few files, I just didn't know what to change and what not, in what file. I mean, if it works with the M3, but not with the G6, and all the files are use for both carts, wouldn't it make sense that it works for both? And if it was that easy, why haven't they done it?

So anyway, that's my experience. I did appreciate the advice the first time around, but I just couldn't fix it. But if you feel it's such an easy endeavor, i'd ask that you kindly try your method if you find the time. If you don't have a G6, i'd be glad to test your effort, or anyone else who has a better approach to hex editing and the like.


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 27, 2008)

That's part of my point, if I had one I'd experiment until I found the solution to make it load and save from a .0 file (since it seems to save to that anyway). Which basically means tracking down the 2 or 3 instances of ".sav" and swapping them one by one to ".0" - they definitely do complicate things by adding in a semi-broken "save name migration" though.

It'd be even easier for them to fix it because:
1 - they have the source code
2 - they know exactly what they changed to make this behavior
3 - they designed the device
4 - they are asian coders for x's sake... (not sure what that has to do with anything, but...)
But this is M3 team we are talking about, since when have they ever given a shit about fixing annoyances in their OS software? (which is why I say, fix it through experimentation instead of waiting)

Here, I'll hack at it with my M3real and see if I can reverse it so it always uses .0 files again, maybe I'll understand better (like some form of checksum stopping it from working) then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:/ well, that was a whopping 2 minutes - though I have some suspicions about the g6dsload file this may well work for you G6 users. Let me know, I have no way of testing my theory out aside from what you'd all say (that the .sav is coded into the g6dsload.x but it isn't in the menu and thus the conflict after launching.)
http://nds.cmamod.com/M3R_E22_sav_0_mod.zip
The only two files I modified (for english only, supply the rest of the stuff from the full release.) In each case of ".sav" there is a ".0" right before it, I changed ".0" to ".1" and changed ".sav" to ".0" (so don't put any save files with ".1" on there) and now I am loading and saving to .0 on the m3 again. If it comes up as saving to ".1" or corrupting G6, then we know this is definitely the right track and would only take a little further experimenting and observation to correct it - if it has no effect at all, then without reversing whatever data is in g6dsload there is little I could do about it.


----------



## DespizingU (Apr 27, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> -sigh- I remember the days when instead of moaning people with problems like G6 users have on the current firmware found no difficulty in breaking out a hex editor and experimenting till the extension is fixed for them. I'd say in this case there is just a ".sav" where a ".0" could/should be that would solve the ordeal, no reversing or propeller hats required.
> 
> Taking dev devices mainstream has not had a good impact in that respect, at all. :'(
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I've read this too. And it's a shame. I like internal memory carts much more than external memory carts. So I'm really hating to see the death of this cart(or series).


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 27, 2008)

Love the fact that they are fixing these problems (fairly) quickly. I never had the TWEWY issue though. Nor did my sister's M3 Real. However a friend of mine still has an M3 SD. Wish they would still bring out updates for the older cars, but I can see why from a business standpoint that they wouldn't.


----------

